# Any suggestions on coaching youth?



## Rodder07 (Nov 18, 2008)

I've got a group of 10 yr olds which are interested in cycling... and I was just wondering if anyone had some pointers... It will be just fun in the beginning, but thought someone might have advice/experience...

Did I mention I have triplets... and they like drafting off of Dad on their 20" and when we did a tour together the were quick to tell older kids on mountain bikes that they were doing great, when my kids passed them LOL

I'm lining up 3 road bikes now, i have 1 and looking for 2 for my girls, but standover height might be issue, but i digress...


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Not sure if road bikes are a good starting point, lots of pro roadies were BMXers (Robbie McEwen, Chris Hoy) or MTBs (Cadel Evans) - BMXers end up as Sprinters of Trackies and MTBers as mountain goats or Tours guys it also bodes well with the idea that it has to be fun which is the most important point - apart from that teenagers and young adults need to do some running to develop their bones as there is no impact in cycling so make sure they do other sports that includes some running such as football, baseball, basketball etc.


----------



## Rodder07 (Nov 18, 2008)

point taken and appreciated.

I'm not planning on anything serious with road bikes. mostly tooling around, riding with Mom... but my son really likes running and traditional sports and watersports. He likes to push himself... dunno where that came from... LOL 

He wants to ride, as does my daughter... so just looking for some feedback on how to handle it.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Well when my kid started he was like a 11 or so*

and I bought him a cheap bike and took him to a few real mtb rides, nothing super far just enough to see what he would do, after that some races. A year ago he started track and road now he is a cat 3 and moving up.

Take it easy with the kids as you already know, what they like or want to do can change on a dime so keep that in mind before you go nut's with the carbon fiber / whatever bike. 

If you make it and keep it fun they will probably stick with it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Rodder07 (Nov 18, 2008)

Another great point... at 10, 

Did you allow them to ride on country roads without you? 

I plan to make it fun, by not busting their ego's and doing short rides to get them going... I don't need to succeed through my kids, I've done cycling thing to max... but I also want to give them a headstart, my career didn't start till college.

They will turn 11 this March. I plan to 'outfit' them with enough to help them appreciate. Then this summer attend a few races and watch the seed take root

BTW, like the Will Ferrell skit... My favorite... "Cow Bell" with Christopher Watkins, "I got the fever..."


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

If you mean real coaching, get liability insurance.

If you mean riding around, just go until they wear themselves out.


----------

